# Couture of Color



## OnaFyre (Nov 27, 2006)

I got PMed with a question about my thoughts on Couture from a fellow NW45, and I figured others might be interested. So, I'm posting my (edited) response here. I bought all of the glosses, all of the richmetal highlighters, Red No. 5, and the mystery powder in deep dark. Enjoy! 
---

Anyway, I only looked at Red No. 5, and honestly it's a very bright and pinky red on me. I felt like I was totally trapped in one of those moments when the sales person is telling me how HOT I look when I know I'm not comfortable with how it looks on me. But I bought it anyway, and I'm pretty sure I'll never wear it. And the lipglosses are all super sheer and don't really have a lot of color payoff. But they sure are purdy in the tube... 

I haven't played with the mystery powder a lot. I got deep dark. It looks nice on my forhead, but I think it muddys up my blush a bit. I'll try to update you when I've played with it more. 

My two faves of the highlighters are the Pink one, Rare and Refined, and the more gold of the gold ones, La Mode. Both are really beautiful on and I think either one is a good bet. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 27, 2006)

girl if you dont like that lipstick, take it back.  don't get stuck with something because an MA said it looked good.  They get paid to say it looks good so that you'll buy it and they'll get the sale.


----------



## OnaFyre (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_girl if you dont like that lipstick, take it back.  don't get stuck with something because an MA said it looked good.  They get paid to say it looks good so that you'll buy it and they'll get the sale._

 
Ya know... I thought about it, but my inner MAC collector got all Gollum on me and and I just started thinking about my prescious Red No. 5 and convinced myself that I'll regret returing a lipstick that I'll never use...


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 

 
_Ya know... I thought about it, but my inner MAC collector got all Gollum on me and and I just started thinking about my prescious Red No. 5.._

 
"inner gollum"


----------



## Naturellle (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 

 
_
My two faves of the highlighters are the Pink one, Rare and Refined, and the more gold of the gold ones, La Mode. Both are really beautiful on and I think either one is a good bet. 
_

 
If you don't mind, do you have swatches for these two colors? Those are the two I really want but still on the fence about. Are they shimmery? What type of finish do they have? The look sooo pretty. So does gilt edge.   Anyhow, thanks for posting this info!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 29, 2006)

^^They have the WEIRDEST consistency.  They look like they're a cream, and when you touch them they feel like a cream and they mush in the container, but they swipe on in powder form. It's really weird!


----------



## OnaFyre (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naturellle* 

 
_If you don't mind, do you have swatches for these two colors? Those are the two I really want but still on the fence about. Are they shimmery? What type of finish do they have? The look sooo pretty. So does gilt edge.   Anyhow, thanks for posting this info!_

 
Umm.... well... I did just get a new digi camera.... but my pictures come out funny... and I can't make it interface with my mac... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... But I'll try
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, MAC Pixie is right about the texture. And they broke me out last night. I stayed up all night working and didn't wash my face. So when I went from desk to shower to makeup mirror I noticed all these lil pimples on my brow bone, where I applied them. I'm not sure if its more because of the highlighters or not washing, but I've never broken out from eyeshadows or primers... I'm developing some mixed feelings about these things


----------



## lsperry (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you for this info Onafyre.....I love bright red lipstick colors -- even though I have full lips! As long as the colors are not "amplified" (Rockocco is an exception) or too chalky, I usually can pull it off. I'll wait to receive mine to try it out! I am disappointed, though, to hear about the glosses not being pigmented enough!! That's why I don't like the gelees; they don't provide enough color for me with my 2-color pigmented lips! I bought the same highlighters and the deep-dark mystery powder. Now I'm apprehensive I'll get the same effect you do!! Hmpppfff!! I may have to send the powder and the glosses back!


----------



## OnaFyre (Nov 29, 2006)

Also, I just wanted to reiterate that the mystery powders do not have any oil control properties. 

None whatsoever. 

Nothin'.


----------



## Smiley Face (Dec 7, 2006)

OnaFyre, is the deep dark sheer mystery powder more suited to NW girls than NC girls? I have been thinking about ordering it but I'm afraid it will be too cool for my NC43/NC44 complexion. How are you liking it so far? Is it very sheer?


----------



## lsperry (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 

 
_I haven't played with the mystery powder a lot. I got deep dark. It looks nice on my forhead, but I think it muddys up my blush a bit. I'll try to update you when I've played with it more. 

My two faves of the highlighters are the Pink one, Rare and Refined, and the more gold of the gold ones, La Mode. Both are really beautiful on and I think either one is a good bet. 

Hope this helps!_

 
I'm NW45 and received the deep-dark mystery powder, highlighters, lipstick and lipglasses Saturday. I've worn the powder since Sunday and have received the same effect you get -- muddying up my blush! I've used the 187 and kabuki brushes with a very light hand and I'm still puzzled about what this effect is? 

I have used MAC's pressed and loose blot powder, select sheer pressed and loose, and the natural MSFs and I've never gotten this "muddy" effect before. I don't see why I should have to use special care in applying this powder when I have no trouble with all of the other MAC powders....Maybe that's why it's called Couture "Mystery" sheer powder. Because it sure is a mystery to me! (I wonder if it's one of those Bare Escentuals thing -- where you have to "buff" it just right!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  I'm thinking it must be designed for NC or C foundation wearers. This product reminds me of the Studio Mist foundations - no matter how I worked with it to sheer it out and get a uniform finish, it looked muddy on me -- I used the 187 and sponges and the color was always off. I tried both the dark and deep dark and sent them both back. I haven't made up my mind if I'm sending the mystery powder back, though.

I like the highlighters.....They're sheer and they flatter my skin-tone and brow area -- For me the application is fool-proof. But one thing about me, I don't have the experience with "brow" colors a lot of Specktra readers have....I just recently bought a couple of colors based off of the Beauty of Color "rec" threads. Anyway, I am well-pleased with the highlighters. [I haven’t made up my mind which one to get a back-up of – gilt edge or rare and refined, or both – hmmm.]

I love Red No. 5 lipstick.....It is so pretty on me -- But, on me it is not the color shown in the swatch threads or on the MAC website. I don't see the "raspberry" color....It's more of a light burgundy-red on me. But, again, I have richly pigmented lips that are two-toned which tends to distort lipstick colors. No back-up of this lipstick, though....There is nothing special about the color or quality.

Prestigious lipglass shows up very well on me. Magnificient looks like a sheer gloss on me by itself. No color pigment shows up at all -- well, maybe if you're looking at my lips from an angle and the light hits it just right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . So, to me, this is an expensive sheer gloss. I've tried it over Rockocco and Powerhouse and decided to keep it since it compliments these two lipsticks. NO back-ups, either.

All in all, the only products from this collection worth its price tag are the highlighters. I believe the prices for all of the other items were based on the heavy and expensive packaging – not any unique or special quality of the MU itself. If the powder came in the regular MAC packaging, I would NOT pay $45!

And to think MAC felt I was so “special”, they e-mailed me an “exclusive invitation” to “reserve” MACouture. I’d much rather gotten the postcard!

I just had a thought! I may have to keep the powder because the case is so heavy, it’ll probably come in handy during a beat-down of pushy holiday shoppers!!


----------



## doniad101 (Dec 7, 2006)

*)*

I also bought the Mystery Powder in Deep Dark. I like it a lot. I will probably buy another one before they go away. I havent tried it without my MAC Blot so I dont know how well it holds on its own, so thanks for the heads up. I didnt even look at the rest of the products! LOL. Thanks again for the heads up on everything else!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 7, 2006)

*Couture and Jewelescent*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 

 
_I also bought the Mystery Powder in Deep Dark. I like it a lot. I will probably buy another one before they go away. I havent tried it without my MAC Blot so I dont know how well it holds on its own, so thanks for the heads up. I didnt even look at the rest of the products! LOL. Thanks again for the heads up on everything else!_

 
What is your color in MAC foundation? Are you an NC? Like I said, I'm just puzzled why this doesn't work on me. This weekend, I'm going to wear it without foundation; 'cause MAC's SFF and ST maybe skewing the color. But that doesn't happen w/the other MAC powders I own!!

Are you going to try out the (MACouture) highlighters and did you get the jadeye fluidline from Jewelescent? It was okay....But it doesn't stand up to blue peep imo. In fact, the day after I wore jadeye, I got a longing to wear blue-peep and was reminded how beautiful that color is!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_^^They have the WEIRDEST consistency.  They look like they're a cream, and when you touch them they feel like a cream and they mush in the container, but they swipe on in powder form. It's really weird!_

 
Which begs the question -- are they a cream or a powder. I don't want to mistakenly leave mine open one day and it dries out. The description says it's "slightly emollient".  Okay....I'll be as careful with them as I am w/my FLs -- I'm obsessive about those things!!!

I'll stop hogging this thread, now


----------



## doniad101 (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_What is your color in MAC foundation? Are you an NC? Like I said, I'm just puzzled why this doesn't work on me. This weekend, I'm going to wear it without foundation; 'cause MAC's SFF and ST maybe skewing the color. But that doesn't happen w/the other MAC powders I own!!

Are you going to try out the (MACouture) highlighters and did you get the jadeye fluidline from Jewelescent? It was okay....But it doesn't stand up to blue peep imo. In fact, the day after I wore jadeye, I got a longing to wear blue-peep and was reminded how beautiful that color is!_

 

I'm NW45. I'm not sure why it doesnt work for you. I'm really enjoying it. I've worn it w/out foundation but w/ Blot and I still liked it a lot. I didnt look into the highlighters, but I might take a look at them this weekend. The only other things I got from MAC the day I bought the mystery powder was Squirt lipglass and VGVI l/s. I didnt get to check out the Jewelescent collection b/c the MA was kind of rushing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 11, 2006)

Well Im darker than yall Im NW55. I tried the mystery powder and it washed me out. its a beautiful finish but kind of light I dont think its anything special but that could just be because Im mad that they didnt make it darker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for the highligthers, I wasnt too impressed. The MA said they were more "Refined" or whatever but when I put it on my hand it looked chunky and not that easy to spread/blend. I wouldnt give up my Bronze CCB for anything in the world! it goes on smooth, I would say if your looking for a good highlighter go with the CCB's, Bronze, Improper Copper, Shell etc...

I tried the lipgloss and honestly it looks EXACTLY like my Victoria Secret lipgloss, same color reddish with gold flecks and similar packaging (the square tube etc) So I pretty much passed by the whole collection. 
I agree the packing is GORGEOUS! I really wanted the kabuki but I couldnt let myself do it.


----------

